# Future Pond, is concrete bad?



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been looking into making a pond in the near future. I have seen various ways to build ponds and I have personally seen some very beautiful large ponds made out of concrete/cement. In a battle over cash, this way seems more cheaper as well as a larger pond, but is it safe for fish? I have until around Feb. or so to do this but I just wanted to get some early opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

concrete is safe, but it needs time to cure. it jacks the ph sky high for awhile and that can only be fixed by lots of water changes.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm surprised to see you say concrete is cheaper. Rubber linings seem cheaper to me but hey crete is almost $100 a yard delivered in my area.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

caferacermike said:


> I'm surprised to see you say concrete is cheaper. Rubber linings seem cheaper to me but hey crete is almost $100 a yard delivered in my area.


 We have family in the concrete bussiness so we get quite a bargain. My dad has taken advantage of this by placing concrete wherever possible in the bckyard. I actually love it cause we always end up with one of those trucks with the twisting butts. It always cracks me up :lol:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

if you use crcrete,will it need something extra mixed in
to stop the water leaking through. ?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

willow said:


> if you use crcrete,will it need something extra mixed in
> to stop the water leaking through. ?


not shure tahts possible willow. tho they do a pretty slick job anyways so im shure when we finally get them to do it, it should look flawless.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

cool,well in that case,get diggin,and take plenty pics.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

have fun diggen :redyay: :greenyay: :blueyay: :redyay: :greenyay: :redyay: :blueyay: :redyay: :greenyay: :blueyay: :redyay: :greenyay: :redyay: :blueyay: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :greenyay: :redyay: :blueyay: :crazy: :smoke: :smoke: im bored


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like a fun project Tange. Any idea what sort of size you're looking to build?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

I really dont know Kate. I want a nice large one but space is an issue. U see our back yard is loaded with trees and plants. This is not too recent but as u can see, our back yard is a jungle even in winter. Mum wont let me remove plants and my dad does not let me place it in that area in the middle of the paths or in the large dirt area(thats where we set up a large pool every year :lol: ). Its really gonna be tough to figure out the best area with the largest space.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay Tangy,
how about if you did a pond in front of those two trees?


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

or inbetween the trees


i think its a great idea with the whole pond thing!! good luck


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I once built a pond and quickly removed it due to the nearby tress. Keep in mind the leaves will find there way into the pond, quickly fouling the water.

Another simple method is to build it out of wood and line it with rubber sheeting as an above ground pool.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

The area in the middle of the two trees in the front was the part my dad said he didnt want it in, in the middle of the 2 pathways tho thanks for the idea guys. Thats an interesting idea cmike, tho I have 2 good choices. There is an old beatup area u cant see in that pic where there is a slate of conctrete. Parents said I can remove that since its of no use if I wanted to, its in the far corner behind that chair. Another area is where u see the cactus, to the left. Its actually a good spot. Right after I come back from vacation ill get all these little fish projects in my head up and running-one by one.


----------



## Skibur (Mar 8, 2008)

it would depends where you live. I live in CALIFORNIA and this is the land of earthquakes so it isnt safe for concrete unless i want to keep spending money rebuilding it over and over[/img]


----------

